# Ford Focus Engine Systems Fault 'Limited Speed Mode' Help !



## Teknon (2 Dec 2008)

Hi

I have a 2006 Ford Focus 1.4L. When I start the car in the morning and try to take off if 1st gear (not at speed), sometimes the car will stutter and I get the following message displayed 'Engine System Fault', 'Limited Speed Mode'. The speed reduces to 10kph and I have to turn the engine off and restart to take it out of this mode. 

I have had my local Ford garage look at it twice and they can't find anything wrong and just keep recalibrating the ECU which seems to sort out the problem for a while but it invaribly returns. Its causing me some major concern as I nearly got rammed by a juggernaut trying to clear a junction recently. 

Has anyone had any experience of this sort of fault and do you know where I could bring it to get it sorted once and for all ?  I am at my wits end 

Thanks Teknon


----------



## woodbine (2 Dec 2008)

[broken link removed]

_"Starting and running problems and the car reverting to limp home mode can be due to the Power Control Module cluster gateway not closing properly and draining the battery overnight. May need to be reloaded with manufacturer data to overcome a sofware error."_


_and_

_"Mysterious 'Engine System Faults' on diesel leading them to lose power and revert to limp home mode may be caused by an intercooler pipe weld fault leading to a crack in the pipe. Problem of 1.6 and 2.0 16v diesels slipping into limp home mode put down to throttle butterflies sticking or their spindles wearing prematurely causing them to stick. The throttle position sensor identifies this and sends a message to the ECU to limit the engine to limp home mode."_



i'd go to a different dealer, or go back to your dealer based on the above info.


----------



## Teknon (2 Dec 2008)

Thanks Woodbine

Will go back to dealer armed with your info  Fingers crossed


----------



## ford jedi (3 Dec 2008)

were based at rathcoole all we do is fords and alot of diagnostic work ,if your stuck 0876607766
jonathan


----------

